# Faceplate for Ice Line and Gas Line



## jmai14 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of remodeling my kitchen. My question is about a) the water line to the refrigerator, b) the gas line to the stove, and c) the gas shut off valve ... is there is some kind of faceplate for those items? I'd rather it look more professional than just a hole in the drywall.


----------



## Myst420 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm definitely not a pro here by any stretch....but maybe you could use a cable pass-through wall plate (unless of course someone knows of something better)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ware line boxes with cover plates are available---Look where the washing machine boxes are sold.

As to the gas for the stove---I don't know of any--I usually just get the gas pipe inside the wall between the studs and drywall that 'niche'


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

use a ice maker box like one of these:
http://www.oatey.com/Channel/Shared/ProductGroup/49/Ice+Maker+Boxes.html

i dont think there is anything for the gas line.


----------



## jmai14 (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome acerunner. That's exactly the type of thing I was looking for.

Anyone else know of a similar product for the gas line or gas shut off valve? At a minimum, I'm planning on a low voltage 1-gang box (link below) so that the hole has clean edges as opposed to just a hole in drywall. But I'd prefer a better product if anyone knows of one.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe what you're looking for is an escutcheon, pipe flange, or floor flange trim plate:


Here's one for 3/4" Iron Pipe. They come in many sizes and styles.


----------



## jmai14 (Jul 8, 2011)

GottaFixIt, that's great. Another product I'm looking for. Thanks.

Anybody have any ideas for the gas shut off valve?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

jmai14 said:


> Anybody have any ideas for the gas shut off valve?


What's it look like?


----------



## jmai14 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what it looks like.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

jmai14 said:


> This is what it looks like.


Your pic didn't come through.


----------



## jmai14 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, let's try this again.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

That's a tough one. 
I think I'd just cut a hole just big enough to operate the valve and use a vinyl J-Trim around the edges.








If you wanted to get _really_ picky, you could build a small box out of scrap wood as a backing and paint it white. I personally wouldn't go that far.


----------

